# Et voilà....



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

CE MESSAGE EST COMPREHENSIBLE PAR TOUS, PAS DE MOTS ZALACON, PAS DE RETRANSMISSION SUR FRANCE CULTURE.

Z'ont fait peter mon thread.

Pourquoi ?

Parce que Golf aime pas rezba, ni Doc, parce que Doc est vilain de dire des méchancetés, parce que rennesman est EXACTEMENT comme moi y a 2 ans (encore que je suis moins litteraire que lui...), parce que lemmy est un gland, parce que les gens sont méchants, parce que je suis trop vieux pour vous cracher à la gueule avec la pression suffisante, parce que j'en ai plus envie, parce que j'ai rencontré des vrais types ici, parce que j'ai aussi rencontré de vrais sous merdes...

Parce que c'est comme dehors.

Tarte à la crème me direz vous.

Certes...

N'empêche, regardez les sujets qui restent...

Quel est votre sport
Terminator
La boucherie sanzot
Y a quoi à bouffer 
Etc...

De la merde en baton.

_REPONSE TOUTE FAITE, MAIS EFFICACE QUAND MEME, A TOUT HASARD....
Qu'on ne vienne pas me demander quels sont ceux que j'ai créés... y a des dizaines de fils qui n'auraient pas fait 2 pages si j'avais pas posté dessus._

Et pour en revenir à rennesman, je le trouve beaucoup moins (mais alors beaucoup beaucoup moins) néfaste pour le forum que les stookfilsdemesburnestahoet gnagnagnaconsorts....)

Ouala, le plus simple pour vous serait que je me casse, mais j'aime pas la simplicité.

Si rennesman n'est plus là, je prendrai la releve et on verra si c'est aussi facile avec moi.

See you...


----------



## juju palavas (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> CE MESSAGE EST COMPREHENSIBLE PAR TOUS, PAS DE MOTS ZALACON, PAS DE RETRANSMISSION SUR FRANCE CULTURE.
> 
> Z'ont fait peter mon thread.
> 
> ...




tu as oublié de dire bonne nuit


----------



## reineman (12 Décembre 2005)

T'as raison, patron!
Un forum, pour qu'on s'y attable, ç'est un peu comme un repas.Il faut du poivre a gratter, de l'oignon à pleurer, du sel à bénir, du sucre a cajoler...Qu'importe!..Du gout!... sans quoi c'est horriblement fadasse...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Attends juste deux minutes avant de poster sinon il va aussi fermer ce thread..

La solidarité ça va 5 minutes...


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

c'est naze


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Tout à fait, mais j'écris pas dans télérama, moi...


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime pas la simplicité.



Une parole profonde de plus du Sonny


----------



## juju palavas (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, mais j'écris pas dans télérama, moi...



Ha ça tu la déjà dis plusieurs fois


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Dans les profondeurs c'est souvent sombre, trés sombre, et les poissons trés laids...

Je me plais à fréquenter la surface des choses.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Ha ça tu la déjà dis plusieurs fois



je le dirai jamais assez...


----------



## juju palavas (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans les profondeurs c'est souvent sombre, trés sombre, et les poissons trés laids...
> 
> Je me plais à fréquenter la surface des choses.


ha ça tu la la pas encore dit...


----------



## juju palavas (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, mais j'écris pas dans télérama, moi...


 essaye vsd


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ha ça tu la la pas encore dit...



Essaie donc de mettre un peu d'ordre dans tes idées.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié de dire bonne nuit



FAUX. Il a oublié de dire ZIP. Suis l'histoire Juju !:hein:  

Bon sinon pour la remarque concernant la fermeture du thread de tout à l'heure : les interventions de trolls purs et durs ont systématiquement cet effet là *si et seulement si on leur répond*. Il m'a fallu un temps pour le comprendre. Parce que j'aime bien polémiquer, habitué que je suis - et naïf - à des discussions où on peut débattre avec des gens avec qui on est en désaccord, sans en venir au conflit, aux insultes, etc. 

Et que *ce que recherchent* les gens comme Rainman c'est précisément, et exclusivement, le conflit. Il m'a fallu quelques messages effacés lors d'un "dialogue" foireux de ce genre pour y réfléchir et en convenir mais c'est la seule réalité : ne pas donner à ces gens ce qu'ils attendent. Ne pas devenir aussi agressifs qu'eux. Ne pas répondre sur leur terrain nauséabond. Ignorer. Et c'est loin d'être toujours facile tant leur talent pour décapsuler le dalaï-lama le plus placide peut être très "efficace". 

OR, ça finit TOUJOURS ou presque par des fermetures de threads, quel que soit l'intérêt de départ du fil, la richesse des échanges qui y ont eu lieu. Et ça c'est dommage. :mouais: 

En ce sens c'est une réelle insulte à l'intelligence et à la sociabilité humaine. Imaginez quelqu'un qui dans la vraie vie entre dans un bistrot et déclenche une émeute en dix minutes...  Sauf que ce genre de personnes est bien trop lâche pour ça, c'est tellement plus facile et sans danger derrière son clavier dans l'anonymat numérique.

Quant à toi Sonny je ne me souviens pas que, même si tu as à l'évidence évolué sur le fond et la forme, tu aies déclenché par tes provocations pas toujours drôles ce genre de foirage systématique de threads. Même si c'est parfois pertinent, la provocation sur un ton agressif t'apporte quoi finalement...?  

Enfin, c'est vrai que le Bar est un peu (très) décevant en ce moment, entre flood stérile (pléonasme), banalités psychosocio à deux balles et collections de google-image. Il y a eu des moments mieux et d'autres pires... c'est ici comme dehors tu l'as dit, je ne crois pas que ça justifie les attaques personnelles qui fleurissent dans tous les coins, ni, encore moins, l'aigreur systématique. Les threads qui te saoûlent comme tu le dis toi-même il suffit de les éviter. Ou d'en ouvrir des plus intéressants, plus drôles, plus créatifs.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

J'avais compris qu'il suffit d'éviter les thread qui me saoulent, je n'ai même plus envie d'y fiche la merde.

Par contre, moi je sais qu'au moment ou je crachais plus ouvertement sur les gens, j'avais réussi à avoir de vrais contacts avec certains.

Ces certains là, on fait un effort qu'il faut peut être faire aujourd'hui avec rennesman ou d'autres dans son genre, au lieu de laisser la part belle aux flooooooooooooood ! et autres supra saloperies.

C'est tout.

Aprés pour ce qui est des conseils et autre gnagna... me prendre pour un crétin serait une erreur, je pense que ça commence à se savoir.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

Sonny, je viens de tomber sur un thread formidable, tu vas adorer. 

C'est ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Voilà un truc constructif !

Voilà un vrai zome !


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ces certains là, on fait un effort qu'il faut peut être faire aujourd'hui avec rennesman ou d'autres dans son genre,
> (...)
> Aprés pour ce qui est des conseils et autre gnagna... me prendre pour un crétin serait une erreur



T'as raison sur le principe. Le souci qu'il y a eu (et encore aujourd'hui, s'il y a une évolution c'est pas rapide dis donc...) c'est que rennesman, en particulier, en vient aux pires insultes publiques au bout de deux répliques *quoi qu'on lui réponde*, du coup l'indulgence patiente que tu défends est rapidement totalement intenable. Manifestement il ne semble venir QUE pour ça. C'en est même un mystère pour la science de chercher la reconnaissance d'une communauté uniquement sous un jour négatif... enfin si t'as envie de tenter de l'apprivoiser essayes, pourquoi pas ?

Maintenant si tu penses qu'on te prend pour un crétin en te répondant... bof :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si tu penses qu'on te prend pour un crétin en te répondant... bof :sleep:



Du tout ça depend juste de ce qu'on me répond.

Je donne mon avis sur rennesman ça veut pas dire que je veux entendre celui des autres*.

*Surtout qu'on commence à le connaitre.

Aprés, rennesman n'est pas mon ami je l'emmerde comme les autres, pasde problème là dessus...


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (et encore aujourd'hui, s'il y a une c'est que rennesman, en particulier, en vient aux pires insultes publiques au bout de deux répliques *quoi qu'on lui réponde*, du coup l'indulgence patiente que tu
> 
> Maintenant si tu penses qu'on te prend pour un crétin en te répondant... bof :sleep:



Les pires insultes publiques? ou ça? t'as pas oublier de mettre ton déconophone en sourdine toi, en tout cas, ratiocinard bavard et vaticinard vétilleux.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Les pires insultes publiques? ou ça? t'as pas oublier de mettre ton déconophone en sourdine toi, en tout cas, ratiocinard bavard et vaticinard vétilleux.



Et voilà, soyez bon pour les animaux...

"Fait du bien à bertrand, il te le rend en caguant" comme on dit ici...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je donne mon avis sur rennesman ça veut pas dire que je veux entendre celui des autres*.



Mouarf ! 

En fait dans ce cas plutôt que d'ouvrir un thread que d'aucuns seraient tentés de prendre pour une invitation à discuter publiquement de ça, le plus simple serait d'envoyer ton texte en MP à tous les utilisateurs du forum non ?  Parce que comme on est plusieurs à être un peu cons, tu sais, un thread on pense que c'est fait pour pouvoir poster dedans !!!   :rateau: 

Allez. Ben on est pas prêts de trouver le bureau de vote dans tout ça...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

Bah laissez les: reineman et sonny ont décidé de passer la soirée a se sucer mutuellement la bite.
Ya pas de place pour un 3eme homme dans un 69 :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, soyez bon pour les animaux...
> 
> "Fait du bien à bertrand, il te le rend en caguant" comme on dit ici...



 :love: Aaaaah il est revenu  
Tu vois Sonny ? il va essayer de te le faire fermer ton tradada...  
Non je te dis c'est du paranormal à ce stade...


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

Encore un thread tout pourri de SB ? Tain c'est tendance en ce moment


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah laissez les: reineman et sonny ont décidé de passer la soirée a se sucer mutuellement la bite.
> Ya pas de place pour un 3eme homme dans un 69 :love:



Toi tu cherches les ennuis espère de post-rocker trotsko-anesthésiant, mangeur de cigales au beurre de citronnelle !!!


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Encore un thread tout pourri de SB ? Tain c'est tendance en ce moment



Toi tu cherches les ennuis espère de post-trotsyste nordico-rockeur, mangeur de frites au beurre de charbon de bois !!!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Encore un thread tout pourri de SB ? Tain c'est tendance en ce moment



Voilà le besancenot du pauvre... ou peut être du riche...
La boucle est bouclée...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La boucle est bouclée...



A bon finalement c'est un truc a plusieurs?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah laissez les: reineman et sonny ont décidé de passer la soirée a se sucer mutuellement la bite.
> Ya pas de place pour un 3eme homme dans un 69 :love:



Tu sais qu'autant que faire se peut j'évite les contacts inter-muqueux...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A bon finalement c'est un truc a plusieurs?


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

UNISSONS-NOUS POUR QUE PLUS JAMAIS CA
Transformons ce thread en un magnifique sapin de Noël ​dans la joie et l'amour !

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

Mais ça n'était rien d'autre minou !


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le besancenot du pauvre... ou peut être du riche...
> La boucle est bouclée...



héhéhéhéhhéhééhhé   
J'adore macgé ce soir.


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

Joliiiii paaaapaaaaa noeeeeeeel... quand tu deeeeesceeeeeeendraaaaaaaas du cieeeeeeeeel...


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



Putain JPTK on a dit SAPIN de Noël pas BOULE A NEIGE de Noël    Tu vas pas commencer *HEIN ? *


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhhéhééhhé
> J'adore macgé ce soir.



Moi aussi j'aime bien macG quand je poste...

Et que tu réponds...


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'aime bien macG quand je poste...
> 
> Et que tu réponds...



Pendant 2 secondes, j'ai cru que j'étais dans "et avec Google"

bon, le thème du jour c'est Noël.


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

Bienvenue sur le premier thread où on est content de sentir le sapin    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

File comique !


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pour en revenir à rennesman, je le trouve beaucoup moins (mais alors beaucoup beaucoup moins) néfaste pour le forum que les stookfilsdemesburnestahoet gnagnagnaconsorts....)




hum....
j'adore quand tu me cites, 
si, si, chaque fois....:love:....




			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, patron!
> Un forum, pour qu'on s'y attable, ç'est un peu comme un repas.Il faut du poivre a gratter, de l'oignon à pleurer, du sel à bénir, du sucre a cajoler...Qu'importe!..Du gout!... sans quoi c'est horriblement fadasse...



tiens, justement, je parlais de toi ...
comme quoi, quand on parle du loup...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Autre exemple :


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

ça marche !   

Bon, je vous propose un petit jeux,

Je commence une phrase et il faut la finir.

Bon, je me lance (c'est émouvant la première fois.)

"Ce soir je vous mets, ce soir je vous mets....


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

Roooooh comme c'est mignoooooooon :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Ce soir je vous mets, ce soir je vous mets....



un doigt dans le ....


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un doigt dans le ....


coffre à jouets... Pour en sortir...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

dans le mousse au chocolat, voilà.

Tu as gagné à toi.


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça marche !
> 
> Bon, je vous propose un petit jeux,
> 
> ...




... une cartouche car oui, définitivement, j'aime la bite ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> dans le mousse au chocolat, voilà.
> 
> Tu as gagné à toi.



a moi....?

tiens, un fil de ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça marche !
> 
> Bon, je vous propose un petit jeux,
> 
> ...



Profond?


:love:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

joie, dans la paix et la bonne humeur de la nuit :love: 

Parce qu'un fil de profond, ça le fait pas jp


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Profond?
> 
> 
> :love:




Ce que tu peux être vulgaire mon cher


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Ce soir je vous mets, ce soir je vous mets....



... minable, alors ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> joie, dans la paix et la bonne humeur de la nuit :love:
> 
> Parce qu'un fil de profond, ça le fait pas jp



roh.....!

que c'est bô......:rose: 
a toi, c'est ça...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... une cartouche car oui, définitivement, j'aime la bite ! :love:





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Profond?
> 
> :love:




tiens, vous faites un concours...?
on peu dire Cul, alors...?


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> roh.....!
> 
> que c'est bô......:rose:
> a toi, c'est ça...?


Faut croire  

Mes biens chers frères (et s½urs, faut pas les oublier bordel ! ), nous sommes réunis ce soir pour...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri qui dit pourtant des trucs vachement rigolos.



non ? :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mes biens chers frères (et s½urs, faut pas les oublier bordel ! ), nous sommes réunis ce soir pour...



... une réunion Teeperware ?


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non ? :rose:


Sisi, c'est pas bête tiens, la machine est moins méchante avec moi


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non ? :rose:




Je plussois


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... une réunion Teeperware ?


Aaaaaah yessss, ça me manque ça tiens, vu le bordel dans ma piaule !  

A toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... une réunion Teeperware ?



je comptais repondre:
"... une partouze car oui, définitivement, j'aime la bite !"
mais JPTK l'a deja mis plus haut.......
enfin, une variante....


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah yessss, ça me manque ça tiens, vu le bordel dans ma piaule !
> 
> A toi



"Bon ben moi je vais m'coucher j'ai une pitain d'envie de me..."


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends juste deux minutes avant de poster sinon il va aussi fermer ce thread..
> 
> La solidarité ça va 5 minutes...


"Il" ne les ferme pas tous je te signale. Sauf quand ça part en flot d'insultes personnalisées (j'ai pas le droit de le permettre ) ou quand tous les intervenants du fil ou presque se mettent sur la gueule. Tu remarqueras aussi qu' "il" a la descence d'attendre que le pugilat a pris fin. C'est important que les antagonistes puissent se regarder après coup. Sur les champs de bataille en combat urbain, c'est pareil maintenant. C'est l'armée moderne. On filme les progressions et les combats. En en rentrant, on visionne et on essaye de savoir pourquoi les gens se font cartonner et à cause de quelles erreurs. Croyez-moi sur parole. Y'a moins d'erreur ensuite. La pédagogie, ça a du bon


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> "Il" ne les ferme pas tous je te signale. Sauf quand ça part en flot d'insultes personnalisées (j'ai pas le droit de le permettre ) ou quand tous les intervenants du fil ou presque se mettent sur la gueule. Tu remarqueras aussi qu' "il" a la descence d'attendre que le pugilat a pris fin. C'est important que les antagonistes puissent se regarder après coup. Sur les champs de bataille en combat urbain, c'est pareil maintenant. C'est l'armée moderne. On filme les progressions et les combats. En en rentrant, on visionne et on essaye de savoir pourquoi les gens se font cartonner et à cause de quelles erreurs. Croyez-moi sur parole. Y'a moins d'erreur ensuite. La pédagogie, ça a du bon


Rooooh, allez minou, participe avec nous... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La pédagogie, ça a du bon



je me suis toujours dis que tu etais un grand pedagogue....


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "Bon ben moi je vais m'coucher j'ai une pitain d'envie de me..."


reposer les neurones?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> "Il" ne les ferme pas tous je te signale. Sauf quand ça part en flot d'insultes personnalisées (j'ai pas le droit de le permettre ) ou quand tous les intervenants du fil ou presque se mettent sur la gueule. Tu remarqueras aussi qu' "il" a la descence d'attendre que le pugilat a pris fin. C'est important que les antagonistes puissent se regarder après coup. Sur les champs de bataille en combat urbain, c'est pareil maintenant. C'est l'armée moderne. On filme les progressions et les combats. En en rentrant, on visionne et on essaye de savoir pourquoi les gens se font cartonner et à cause de quelles erreurs. Croyez-moi sur parole. Y'a moins d'erreur ensuite. La pédagogie, ça a du bon



Et ho kiki je parlais pas spécialement de toi !!!

Tu sais bien que, mis à part le fait que j'aime pas les chats... tu m'es plutot sympathique...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> UNISSONS-NOUS POUR QUE PLUS JAMAIS CA
> Transformons ce thread en un magnifique sapin de Noël
> dans la joie et l'amour !
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Moi je veux bien mais je ne suis que sympathisant


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ho kiki je parlais pas spécialement de toi !!!
> 
> Tu sais bien que, mis à part le fait que j'aime pas les chats... tu m'es plutot sympathique...



Il parlait aussi de moi à une époque. 
Le rôle du modo dans ce genre de thread est toujours merdique, quoi qu'il fasse ce ne "sera pas bon".
Même en essayant d'y mettre toutes les formes, en étant hyperdiplomatique, ça foire.
Ma conclusion, le modo modère, sans se tracasser des remarques et tant pis pour les râleurs.
Mais bon avec le temps, on s'attache à ceux qui nous ont donné le plus de fils à retordre et ils commencent même "à manquer" quand ils ne postent plus.
(là il est grand temps de changer d'affectation.  )

A part ça BackCat, tu fais du bon boulot. 
Tant que ça râle, c'est que c'est bon.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il parlait aussi de moi à une époque.
> Le rôle du modo dans ce genre de thread est toujours merdique, quoi qu'il fasse ce ne "sera pas bon".
> Même en essayant d'y mettre toutes les formes, en étant hyperdiplomatique, ça foire.
> Ma conclusion, le modo modère, sans se tracasser des remarques et tant pis pour les râleurs.
> ...



T'as qu'à foutre la merde si t'as envie !!!!


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

la bar est le pire des endroits pour un modo.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Je sais Sonny, c'était dit sans méchanceté aucune. C'est juste qu'il faut que je fixe des limites ou à défaut, qu'on arrive à prévenir que ces fils ne sont pas nécessaires pour certaines personnes 

Tâchez juste de moins vous insulter publiquement et nommément en fait  Le reste me fait plutôt rire, tu le sais bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la bar est le pire des endroits pour un modo.



tiens, au fait tu as vu, ils ont reouvert le bar des floodeurs....
t'as pas vu...?


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, au fait tu as vu, ils ont reouvert le bar des floodeurs....
> t'as pas vu...?


non quand!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J
> Tâchez juste de moins vous insulter publiquement et nommément en fait  Le reste me fait plutôt rire, tu le sais bien



sonny tu n'es qu'une truie violette!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non quand!




Naaaaan.....je deconne...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

Y a pas de mot pour dire ce que vous êtes monsieur Miss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de mot pour dire ce que vous êtes monsieur Miss !!!



tant mieux ca m'epargne bien des aigreurs d'estomac


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaan.....je deconne...


t'es con tu m'a fait une fausse joie.




on retrouve notre abrasif en pleine forme se soir. sa fait plaisir.


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

Je comprends pas, j'ai jamais eu le moindre accrochage avec un modo, sauf sur mac bisouille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es con tu m'a fait une fausse joie.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

jptk a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, j'ai jamais eu la moindre accroche avec un modo, sauf sur mac bisouille.


Là, c'est pas pareil. C'est permis. Vous y avez combien de pourcentage d'avertissement ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon moi je me casse.
Vu que reinman a foutu le camp j'ai comme l'impression que le sonny essaye de se ratrapper sur sur moi :afraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux ca m'epargne bien des aigreurs d'estomac



Minut'rie !


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, j'ai jamais eu la moindre accroche avec un modo, sauf sur mac bisouille.


sa a du m'arrivé 2 ou trois fois mais s'est comme avec les agent de la loi je les attires (jai pas dit que les modo était des filc )


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est pas pareil. C'est permis. Vous y avez combien de pourcentage d'avertissement ?




20 % seulement mais en 1 jour, j'ai vite déserté, je parlais à un mur donc bof, je suis allez voir ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa a du m'arrivé 2 ou trois fois mais s'est comme avec les agent de la loi je les attires (jai pas dit que les modo était des filc )




Ouai mais toi c'est pas pareil, tu t'étonnes qu'on te contrôle alors que t'as un fixe dans un bras et une bouteille de sky dans l'autre alors


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais toi c'est pas pareil, tu t'étonnes qu'on te contrôle alors que t'as un fixe dans un bras et une bouteille de sky dans l'autre alors


même pas vrai sa fait 7 ans que j'ai pas bu et pareil pour le reste je suis un saint-homme (au moins de corps)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 20 % seulement mais en 1 jour, j'ai vite déserté, je parlais à un mur donc bof, je suis allez voir ailleurs :rateau:


Pareil. 20% en un jour aussi. Dont 10 du dentiste.


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. 20% en un jour aussi. Dont 10 du dentiste.



Connais pas les modos par leur petit nom moi :rateau:


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

question conne vous me direz mais vue que y a que ici que y a du monde.

comment finir une baston entre deux chats j'ai essayer l'eaux froide et les coup de balaie rien y fait.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Faut être costaud. Tu prends chaque chat par la peau du dos et tu les arraches des griffes l'un de l'autre en écartant les bras. Passe les pas trop près de ta figure.


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut être costaud. Tu prends chaque chat par la peau du dos et tu les arraches des griffes l'un de l'autre en écartant les bras. Passe les pas trop près de ta figure.


en fait le méchant viens de se prendre un coup de ballais plutôt bourrin mais pas moyen de les approcher s'est trop des veaux quand sa se bat les chat. il arrive a pas bougé des minutes entiere et a se regardé en criant comme des enfants.

sujet clos pour les chats. merci a toi.

on en était ou ?


ha oui les dentistes et modo en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Ouais. Un copain à Alèm en plus.


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

_Putain, c'que t'es bon, chaton._


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. 20% en un jour aussi. Dont 10 du dentiste.




J'ai besoin d'un dentiste :mouais:  fait mal


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

tshirt


----------



## juju palavas (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, patron!
> .



non c'est ton apprenti


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Décembre 2005)

zzzz zzzz zzzz


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Allez hop ! Avec une signature comme ça, se permettre de poster aussi mal, c'est presque une insulte.

Voilà c'que c'est que de laisser la culture à la portée de tous 

Bon. j'vote Sonnyboy aussi. Ça me fera moins de boulot


----------

